# Going to be starting IUI



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies 

I have been referred to another hospital for IUI and they are getting in touch with me in 4 to 6 weeks. I was wondering do you need to be a certain weight I am trying to lose weight unsuccessfully and am worried they will suspend my treatment till I lose some.

Sailaxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Saila

It all depends on the clinic.  The reason I say that is because the first clinic I was refered to would not treat me at all until I had lost 3 1/2 stone in weight and bought by BMI down to 30.  I was then refered to another clinic basically for a second opinion (didn't like the first clinics attitude - but that is another story).

The second clinic was happy to treat me for IUI as he could see that I was making an attempt to lose some weight.  He basically said that my weight wasn't really a big issue as many larger ladies get pregnant naturally.

Can you not give your clinic a call to see what their guidelines are?  At least it will put your mind at rest.

Good luck with the treatment

Moomin
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi hun

have PMed you as i haver a copy of the ACT funding for our area and there critiria

hugs

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Ladies. Am really low about it all. I am making an effort but am going to try and step things up a bit.


----------

